# legare netmount ad un'interfaccia di rete

## MajinJoko

ciao a tutti.

in poche semplici parole, a casa io mi collego via wlan0 alla mia rete, e netmount mi monta in automatico (non appena wlan0 è avviata) due condivisioni che risiedono sul server.

al lavoro, mi collego via eth0. di solito, in modo molto semplice, do il comando

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop
```

per poi collegarmi con

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.33

route add default gw 192.168.0.1
```

e sono collegato.

ho scoperto però che per avviare apache è necessario avere un'interfaccia "tirata su" con lo script di init (mi scuso per l'imprecisione, ma credo si capisca). In pratica, per avviare apache ho dovuto dare

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

il quale comando però non è andato a buon fine perché cercava di montarmi le condivisioni del server di casa.

per superare l'ostacolo, ho commentato le righe relative a queste condivisioni nell'fstab, e ho potuto avviare sia eth0 che apache.

La mia domanda è: come posso legare netmount al solo wlan0?

purtroppo la ricerca nel forum è stata infruttuosa.. non che sia un problema da non dormirci la notte, ma - magari - esiste una soluzione banalissima..

Ciao a tutti

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

provato a guardare in /etc/conf.d/rc la variabile RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING

mettendola a lo apache dovrebbe comunque partire no?

----------

## MajinJoko

Perfetto, funziona.

Grazie MeMyselfAndI.

Ora in pratica avvia i servizi che dipendono da net anche se il solo net.lo è avviato, ho capito bene? Può ciò provocarmi qualche tipo di problema?

edit: ad esempio, servizi come ntpdate partono ma non possono certo funzionare.. per la serie fatti una domanda e datti una risposta

edit(2): temo che non sia una grande idea.. ma intanto avrei trovato un VBH davvero terribile   :Razz: .. ho modificato lo script di init di apache2, togliendo dalle use "netmount". Come posso sapere che genere di disastri e devasti causo con questa modifica?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

beh e' naturale che se ti serve che qualche servizio acceda realmente alla rete quella variabile impostata a lo non va bene, ma credevo che ti servisse solo per risolvere il problema con apache in locale.

----------

## MajinJoko

ma infatti ti ringrazio lo stesso, le si prova tutte per arrivare ad una qualche soluzione, no?   :Razz: 

----------

## piero.turra

Puoi fare un link simbolico a net.lo:

```
ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

Poi lo configuri normalmente la rete da /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *piero.turra wrote:*   

> Puoi fare un link simbolico a net.lo:
> 
> ```
> ln -s net.lo net.eth0
> ```
> ...

 

grazie, ma..   :Very Happy: 

il problema non è che non posso avviare net.th0, anzi.. è già configurata con i dati che mi servono al lavoro..

il "difetto" è che quando tirò su qualunque interfaccia di rete prova ad avviare netmount. E mi sarebbe gran comodo relegare netmount (o la parte legata alle condivioni del mio server di casa) al solo wlan0.

Ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

secondo me la soluzione migliore è impostare in noauto nell'fstab le condivisioni di rete. dopotutto non le utilizzi sempre e quando ti servono basta fare un click per averle attive.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> secondo me la soluzione migliore è impostare in noauto nell'fstab le condivisioni di rete. dopotutto non le utilizzi sempre e quando ti servono basta fare un click per averle attive.

 

avevo pensato a questa possibilità.. ma.. in realtà a casa le uso sempre. quindi l'auto mi è molto comodo, per quello preferivo sistemar le cose in qualche altro modo..

----------

## Ic3M4n

ti metti uno script il local.start che faccia il controllo sulla presenza del server (ping o simili) e se il server è disponibilemonti gli share. In ogni caso devi metterlo in noauto nell'fstab

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

te la butto li: 

usare differenti impostazioni tramite softlevel?

Crei un softlevel per il  lavoro e uno per la casa  e modifichi le impostazioni di accesso alla rete

----------

## MajinJoko

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> te la butto li: 
> 
> usare differenti impostazioni tramite softlevel?
> 
> Crei un softlevel per il  lavoro e uno per la casa  e modifichi le impostazioni di accesso alla rete

 

mhh.. intrigante!

cercherò "softlevel" nella documentazione, nel forum e nel wiki. domani pomeriggio ho un'oretta e spero di combinarci qualcosa di buono.

----------

## djinnZ

in teoria puoi pensare di usare diversi runlevels (parametro kenrel bootlevel=... e softlevel=...) per disciplinare le varie modalità, almeno io ho risolto così.

Il parametro RC_CONFIG_PROFILE dovrebbe consentirti di creare delle conf.d personalizzate per ogni runlevel, non lo ho mai provato e quindi non so a quale livello è il supporto.

Altrimenti per far dipendere netmount da wlan basta che editi init.d/netmount e cambi il parametro di need da net a net.wlan0 che è la via più "brutale".

Invece di mettere in local il comando ti conviene farti un tuo rc (anche a partire da netmount) mettendo need wlan e portmap e use nfs e nfsmount.

ps: ho scritto ma memoria quindi non sono certo che i parametri siano esatti.

----------

